# I'm gonna quit



## mthrnite (Jun 16, 2009)

So I need to quit smoking. I'm not getting any younger over here and need to start taking better care of myself. I've been smoking regularly for almost 30 years. I've managed to quit for a year a few years back, but got started again. It's a hard habit to kick, but I've got some pills called Chantix that I've tried before, and they helped then, but I really wasn't ready to quit, so I ultimately failed. This time it's for keeps though.

I've got kids who are old enough to know it's bad for me, and though I keep the smoke away from them, they do see me do it, and at some point I worry they'll think it's OK to do it themselves. Also, I'm a single parent who started parenting late, so I need to hedge my bets and try to stay alive long enough to get them out and on their own.

Apart from the obvious incentives stated above, I'm also putting in place another incentive. Our family is driving a 2000 car. It's been in a wreck (front end) and was supposedly fixed up ok, but I recently lost control and came pretty close to flipping it. It may not be the front end's fault, but since then it's made me nervous. I'd like for our family to get a new car, and I realized when I did the math on how much smoking is costing me, that I could easily do a monthly car payment with the money I'd save by not buying cigarettes. Basically I'm paying around $300 a month on something that's shortening my life. I think that money can be better spent on one of these:




2009 Nissan Cube
So, hey, wish me luck. I really think I can do it this time!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 16, 2009)

What the hell is 'SMORKING ???


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2009)

Good choice mthr!

I really hope you'll pull it off..My girlfriend was a smoker for 4 years (at the age of 16), and it's been hard to quit for her, so I can only imagine how hard it's for you!

You're a strong character, you can do it!


----------



## omatic (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish you luck, and encourage your effort to get off the cigs.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck and I hope you find a good way to spend the saved money


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 16, 2009)

$300 a month, nice. If you have been smoking since your kids were born then that money put into a college fund would have paid in full for an education for them. I guess this is why poor people stay poor in America.


----------



## jphriendly (Jun 16, 2009)

As a smoker for 10+ years (and still am), the best of luck to you.


----------



## Sstew (Jun 16, 2009)

Good Luck, We're rooting for ya!





[Nice choice on the car. Nissan is a great company]


----------



## Rayder (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck.    Every time I've tried to quit smoking, I end up smoking more, as crazy as that sounds, it's true.  I commend anyone who can actually quit and stay off of them.

I've been told by doctors that if you can make it 5 days without smoking, then you are over the physical addiction and the rest is all mental.


----------



## rustybanana (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck bud, One of the hardest habits to kick! Ive tried many a time but failed


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 16, 2009)

Good Luck Mthr!
and even better luck deciding which car... I still don't get your tastes....


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 16, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> $300 a month, nice. If you have been smoking since your kids were born then that money put into a college fund would have paid in full for an education for them. I guess this is why poor people stay poor in America.
> 
> ..and if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his ass when he hopped.
> Yeah, I'm focusing on now, and what can be, not what could have been. That's just depressing, as you've aptly illustrated.
> ...


It's true, but the first 3 days are pretty hellish in my experience. Get past that, and add in hefty dose of willpower, and you're home free. When I quit for that year, I did it cold turkey, and after about a month the urges were mostly gone. I still thought about it, but the thoughts would go away after about 5 minutes. My mistake ultimately was to think I could just smoke one or two every once in a while, that's what started me back.

I quit drinking when I was 19 (I have a glass of wine once or twice a month, but I never get drunk.) I quit smoking pot 2 1/2 years ago, and my life has been better for it. This and coffee are my last great hurdles.

..and you can take my coffee cup when you pry it from my cold, dead hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: oh and thank you guys for the well wishes!


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm glad you're quitting for good since cigs these days go for 8-10 bucks a pack which is 70% taxes plus you are increasing or restoring your lifespan.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm curious, if you had quit and were no longer physically dependent on the chemicals, what made you want to smoke one or two occasionally? Just out of habit?


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 16, 2009)

The last time that I quit (Oct., been a non smoker since), I smoked these for like a mth. They're like 6 USD/pack, and I probably went through 40 packs or so. But it was good having 'em around. They don't sell 'em in my city anymore as far as I know. But there's always the internet.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 16, 2009)

Great to see that you are going to stop smoking but im not sure about the incentive... I rather pick up smoking then be seen in that car (just the looks not the brand).

Good luck anyway, do it for the kids (and the car...)


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 16, 2009)

If they don't make 'em anymore, you could try these. Herbal Ecstasy


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 16, 2009)

The FDA blocked imports of those and the Electronic Cigarettes because they haven't been proven effective.  I call absolute BS on them because it's more bureaucracy and not really a safety issue since both have no tobacco and the E-cigs produce no smoke.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I hope this attempt works. I'll be rooting for ya :]


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 16, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I'm curious, if you had quit and were no longer physically dependent on the chemicals, what made you want to smoke one or two occasionally? Just out of habit?


There is a mental dependency that is ongoing, that part gets a lot easier as time goes by, but it never goes completely away. In my situation, and this is both sad and stupid so brace yourself.. My mom went into the hospital for lung and heart problems, while she was there I took all of her cigarettes, the better part of a carton. I won't go into details, but suffice it to say, she would have a difficult time replacing them when she got back. I was trying to send a signal, as lame as that sounds. I knew if she demanded them back, I'd need to give them back, at least that was the _justification_ for not throwing them away. So there they were, and I was curious if they still tasted the same, and if they'd still give me the same tweak that they used to. I basically justified my way back into smoking, at first just one a day, but after a month I was back to smoking a pack a day.

So I was stupid, and I paid for that stupidity, but hopefully I'm the wiser for it now. There's a ton of reasons to not smoke, and only a couple for it. I'm in a much different environment now than I was when I quit previously, so even without the promise of that *COOL-ASS CAR*, I've still got plenty of reasons to never smoke again.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh and as for the herbal smokes, when I quit before I smoked Quest cigarettes, which are de-nicotined tobacco. They helped a little, but so much of a cigarette is the nicotine tweak, otherwise you're just inhaling burning leaves, which one would assume there would be a natural aversion to.

The thing that helped me the most was Hall's Mentholyptus Cough Drops. Verrrry Menthol. You can just suck air in real quick while you've got one in your mouth and imagine you're smoking a Kool.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm, don't spend too much money on those pills either. Pills (of any kind) aren't too good for your kidneys. I belive force of will should be enough. If one doesn't quit smoking that way, then it means that that person doesn't REALLY wish to quit smoking. Yeah, addiction, bla bla bla. Humans are more than instinctively guided and whimsical creatures. Else, we'd be screwing around (which I wouldn't mind, semen is not as harmful as smoke).

Anyway, mthr, good luck, I know it's gonna be hard whatever you do, but it IS really worth it


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.spaceclub.com/index.html


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Maktub. Yeah I'm actually using pills I had left over from trying to quit smoking last year. It's just as you said, they didn't help much because I really didn't want to quit. I'm only taking enough of them to see me through the physical addiction part of quitting, then I'm off of the pills too. Trust me, the pills work, they take the pleasure out of smoking, but man, they make me feel like shit.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 16, 2009)

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU MTHR!

Great decision that will only benefit you, your health, your family and of course; your wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone can do it, mthr can.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check out this interesting time line of what will happen to you when you stop (click for bigger).


----------



## blueskies (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck and good reason! If you have something to focus on as a goal I think it makes it easier to quit. 

I quit for about a year, then started again a few months ago. I have to quit smoking both cigs and pot in a few weeks, starting school for respiratory therapy. I think it's going to be more difficult to quit pot than cigs.


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been smoking for around 25 years now and don't envy you not sure I am ready but *best of luck*, keep thinking of that new car and being around longer for your family they are both good incentives.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck mthr!  I've been through it myself, and Maktub is right, you'll only really quit when you have it firmly set in your mind that you don't want/need them any more. For me, it took getting really sick to make me realize that I was quitting once and for all, but once I was convinced, I've never had another cig (7 years now).  The key is going to be the strength of your conviction.    

The extra money is certainly an added incentive, but focus your kids man.  I know how important they are to you, and how much you value being a positive role model for them.  Show them that you can do it, and that you'll be there as long as you can for them. 

We're with you buddy.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, I hope you pull through this time Mtrh. Cigarettes are getting so expensive these days, so it's best to quit. Although it's bad for smokers, it's good for people that hate those little cancersticks to death, and wanting their relatives/friends to quit.

Keep us updated on your progress so we can cheer you on.


----------



## CyberFish (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck sir. I am also in the middle of quitting. Not as long as you, but 10 years for me is still too long. I tried cold turkey and wanted to rip some heads off. Im now on the patch and it is 10X easier. I physically still want one, and caught myself snacking a bit more. So now I started drinking more water to settle the physical addiction down. On day #8 myself.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck mthr. I'm more than sure that you have the necessary reasons and willpower to overcome it this time. Keep it up


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck. The last person to smoke in our family was my grandmother, but she quit for her kids too.




			
				shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Check out this interesting time line of what will happen to you when you stop (click for bigger).



That timeline looks like a load of BS to me. For a start, Carbon Monoxide is so deadly because it combines irreversibly with the haemoglobin in your red blood cells, destroying their ability to carry oxygen. That cell will never carry oxygen again, and will break up eventually (like all cells).
If someone has bad carbon monoxide poisoning (say from a house fire), they need to be on oxygen tanks for quite a while.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 16, 2009)

you could wean your way off the nicotine with these things http://www.blucigs.com/ if you got the money

they come in 4 nicotine levels, one of them being 0.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 16, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> you could wean your way off the nicotine with these things http://www.blucigs.com/ if you got the money
> 
> they come in 4 nicotine levels, one of them being 0.
> While that appeals to the geek in me, I've already got a plan in place. I'm using a pill called Chantix. Here's the short:
> QUOTECHANTIX does not contain nicotine. It works in two ways. It targets nicotine receptors in the brain, attaches to them, and blocks nicotine from reaching them. It is believed that CHANTIX also activates these receptors, causing a reduced release of dopamine compared to nicotine.


There are side effects, but for me (I've tried 'em before) they just make me feel really run down. Basically what's good about the drug is that it turns smoking into a loveless experience, yet releases enough dopamine to keep you from turning into a raging bitch. Having quit cold turkey before, and having these things on hand, I think it'll just make things a little easier.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 16, 2009)

This actually explains a lot of things.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, good luck, hope you keep to your goal, and im sure you will this time


----------



## jphriendly (Jun 16, 2009)

Be careful with Chantix..I had a buddy stop taking it completely after he suffered some major side effects from it's use. He said he just couldn't keep his thoughts in check a lot of the time...It's a scary drug:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Patients who are attempting to quit smoking with CHANTIX should be observed for serious neuropsychiatric symptoms, including changes in behavior, agitation, depressed mood, suicidal ideation and suicidal behavior," said Pfizer.



There are tons of articles out there describing similar side effects...I was seriously considering trying it until he had such a bad experience trying to quit. Now I won't ever go near that stuff. 

Just a heads up in case you weren't aware.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 16, 2009)

jphriendly said:
			
		

> Be careful with Chantix..I had a buddy stop taking it completely after he suffered some major side effects from it's use. He said he just couldn't keep his thoughts in check a lot of the time...It's a scary drug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I understand you say this with the best of your intentions, it is necessary to remark that drugs have a very variable effect on each different person. For some, that Chantix shit might be dangerous as hell, but for others, side effects could be nearly non existent. This is caused by many things from genetics, to eating habits.


----------



## jphriendly (Jun 16, 2009)

Of course, however some of my research has led me to some interesting facts about the drug. Most notable being that "reports of adverse effects among users taking Chantix were greater than any other prescription drug for the second quarter in a row."

Like I said, just a word of warning that this drug is currently under heavy scrutiny of the FDA and the Canadian Gov't.


----------



## Trulen (Jun 16, 2009)

If all else fails, these gals find smokers quite hot.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck to you for sure.

I recently quit cold turkey and haven't looked back.  It's been a month and a half for me and I didn't even think I'd make it a day without my fix.  You just have to want it in order to succeed


----------



## War (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds great mthr, I really wish you the best of luck. I know you can do it! My dad has been smoking since he was like 16 (he's 55 now) and he always has problems with his lungs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm sure your kids will appreciate it if you stop smoking.

Also, new cars are awesome


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck! I quit cold turkey about a year and a half ago, because of my profession. (I'm a massage therapist and didn't want to smell like smoke when I'm close to people during sessions)

The only time I get cravings is when I drink. I'll admit that I've smoked a hookah a few times since then, but there's no real need or want to do that it was just a fun thing to try at my friend's parties.

300 bucks though, sheesh. When I was smoking, I could make a can of American Spirit last a month between me and my wife, even longer now that she's the only one that smokes.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 23, 2009)

TODAY​
Ok, been on the Chantix for a week now. Today I double up the dosage and stop smoking completely.
I had one last smoke and then took the morning pill. I'm going around the house and throwing away any cigarettes that might be laying around, cleaning out ashtrays and boxing 'em up for the attic. This past week has been prep for today. Today is the actual quit day.

Side effects of the Chantix have been a little rough and are likely to get rougher now that I'm doubling up. Lots of weird dreams, a really short temper, lethargy, and nausea. Fun stuff. I'm trying to see the big picture here though, so I'm putting up with it.

I'll post in the near future once I've gone a week without. At that point I shall allow myself to test drive the new Nissan Cube at my local dealer. I will not even consider buying it however, until I have been smoke-free for a month.

No need to wish me luck, I'm doin' this shit.


----------



## Raika (Jun 23, 2009)

Hehe go get em, and good luck.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 23, 2009)

23/06/2009 NEVER FORGET.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 23, 2009)

Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 23, 2009)

Good luck... I just gave up drinking... feel much better already! and have (seemingly) so much more free time on my hands!


----------



## OSW (Jun 23, 2009)

Go for it man. We know you have the willpower to do it! You gotta prove it to yourself now, you're the boss of your own destiny!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, firstly, good luck! As a smoker of almost 20 years (yea, i did the math the other day, and it was shocking. Its closer to 18 years, but thats "almost 20" in my book. And i'm turning 29 this year. Scary, eh?) i feel yer pain, and also feel the need to quit. But alas, i enjoy it too much.

Wife® and I are going to quit when A. she gets preggers, or B. Marijuana is legalized in our state. Yea, i know the 2nd is an odd reason, but its a goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do have to say though... the Nissan Cube? Really? That's such a shit-ugly car. Dunno much more about it, but i'd rather drive an Aztec than a Cube... and i've hated Aztecs since they came on the market (...the car... not the people. I *hate* the car... I just kinda dislike the people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

But yea, good luck, mate! Let us know how things go


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 23, 2009)

Good luck of quiting, if you can do it once you can easily do it again.

And I was going to say soemthing about how that car looks like a cardboard box or a square turd but nothing funny is coming out right now. Maybe in a few hours I'll think of something funny to call it. Just don't get it in brown


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah the Cube is pretty "ugly" but that's one of the reasons I like it. Other reasons include:
It's small (like me) and easy to park.
Decent gas mileage (30 MPG) without doling tons of $$ for a hybrid.
Visibility is supposed to be great, and you ride pretty high up despite the small size.
Full air-bags all around, and other good safety features that are important because of the kids always riding with me.
It's relatively cheap, I'm getting all the "toys" I want on it and still spending around 16.5 total.
It's a very reliable and proven engine, low maintenance, and hey, it's a Nissan, they last a long time.
The boys think it looks just as cool as I do.
Also, though it's not available in orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it does come in a nice moss (space turtle) green, which I'm good with, cuz I love teh Gamera.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 23, 2009)

Good Luck Mthr!

You can do it!


----------



## Relys (Jun 23, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> $300 a month, nice. If you have been smoking since your kids were born then that money put into a college fund would have paid in full for an education for them. I guess this is why poor people stay poor in America.



Along with going out to eat, overly large credit card bills for unneeded items, complete family cell phone service, and lots of pets.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2009)

It's a bitch of a habit to kick, my grandmother smoked like a chimney for nearly 50 years and quit a few years back, if not she would be dead right now. Most of the people in my family who did smoke have quit in the last couple of years, probably because of my grandmother.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job mthr!  Love the attitude, and I'm positive you have it in you to get through this.

Hope you don't have to stay on the CHANTIX too long.  Sounds like a pretty bad experience.  Well worth it if it works though.

Can't wait for some pics of the pimp-mobile.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I know.

I was so determine in quitting smoking for good... How ?? Cold turkey, yeah. I know you had heard of it before. It works for me because I was so tough and fight it myself because I always said.. I dont want to get cancer every time I think about smoking.. I said no, cancer is going to caught you.. fight it.. I did that for 2 weeks then finally I quit for the first time and hadn't touch it for over 12 years. 

I wont go back. CANCER!!! Think about it!!! CANCER is now number 1 killer than heart attack. The heart attack was number one but not anymore. Cancer is now number one killer. It's scary. THINK! DONT TOUCH IT ANYMORE. The tobacco company are the murderer.. They are the killers. They wants to kill you and get your money so they will continue to kill kill kill people and murder them all to get money they want. They are the MURDERER!!!!!! The tobacco company are one of the MOST EVIL people in the world. They dont care about you. They wants to see you DIED because they just want your money. Who's responsible for the death ? YOU! You buy cigarette and it is going to eat you alive slowly! THINK!


----------



## Searinox (Jun 23, 2009)

My dad was a heavy smoker. 2 packs a day. Tried to quit over the years but couldn't. Then he started having heart attacks on the street and near-death experiences. He never smoked again after. Best quitting treatment he ever tried.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Best thing I ever did many years ago. Don't be surprised if you slip up a few times though in your mission. Eventually the thought of having a cig will revolt you and you will know you have quit. Even the smell will make you cringe. That "need" to have a cigarette isn't natural and will pass after time. Just mentally imagine cigarettes as poison (which they are LOL), and the desire to smoke will be lessened. 

I wish you the best of luck. Better tasting food! No more nasty smelly clothes! No more constant spitting! And a hell of a lower chance of serious illnesses. Your body will thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Cold turkey is where its at BTW. Its painful but it was the only thing that worked for me. Gum and patches just prolong the agony.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

You can do it man!


----------



## kjean (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think it's that easy but you can do it. Good luck.

btw, seeing this kind of thread always remind me a song. smoke, smoke, smoke that cigarette...


----------



## Anakir (Jun 24, 2009)

I really do wish you luck. You're making a good choice here. My grandma's been smoking for 50 years, she's lucky she doesn't have lung cancer. I'd be sad if she did 'cause I love her lots. But other than that, that's a ton of money put into smoking. Make your kids your motivation. Tell them to take care of you as well haha.

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

when you've success there should be a new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with a cup of coffee in his hand


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 29, 2009)

coffee doesnt really do much harm 2 u.
its like eating 5 bars of chocolate.

but anyways, gud luck!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 29, 2009)

yes and if nothing else work, spam that cup of coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, good luck to u, and remember the money, that cute car,the kids

Most IMPORTANT OF ALL, the kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The thought of your kids growing up healthy instead of getting those 2nd hand smoke effect like cancer and etc WILL help pull you through.

If all else fails, think of us, not even that sweet sweet cup of coffee/espresso , think of our expectation of you, of you to be able to pull through and toss that pack of expensive leaves away!!


----------



## Law (Jun 29, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> If all else fails, think of us, not even that *sweet sweet* cup of coffee/espresso , think of our expectation of you, of you to be able to pull through and toss that pack of expensive leaves away!!



...sweet coffee? What are you, a woman? Don't answer that.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 29, 2009)

nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i find coffee to be sweet and espresso to be only mildly bitter


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 29, 2009)

Tomorrow will be a week without smoking. Not even a drag off of somebody else's.
Drinking a lot of coffee. Eating a lot of menthol cough-drops.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 29, 2009)

congrats mthr.
yeah you pretty much got the idea here.  the nicotine has already left your system, so having finger foods on hand does help alot.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 30, 2009)

..get one of them nicotine inhalers?

and also, theres these electronic cigarettes that some people say are good to help kick the addiction


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 30, 2009)

you got strong mind power. keep it up


----------



## Man18 (Jun 30, 2009)

Keep it up bud im at 3 months 1 week today will be 3m8days. 

The menthol cough drops never helped me but I did go in that direction. I stuck to altoids like a shit ton of altoids when I wanted a smoke (wow 3 months...) made me sneeze and made breathing annoying as piss so it kept my mind off it. I couldnt change the craving but it was more than easy to shift it to something else.


you have more of a reason to quit, you have kids, I quit for me you are basically quitting for them.


----------



## mcjones92 (Jun 30, 2009)

You know what pissed me off? My mom quit for 3 years and then started again. I can't stand to watch her throw her life away smoking, but I don't know what to say. And during those three years she would go to my relatives and brag how to she quit and preach for them to quit. Now it's the opposite, she's the only one. I just try not to think about it...


----------



## Man18 (Jun 30, 2009)

is that from an elvis quote mcjones?

it takes 15 years for the average smoker to get back to normal and you never stop wanting a cigarette, once in a while you do shut down and get back on it. its a bitch but it happens just try to help her quit.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 30, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> ..get one of them nicotine inhalers?
> 
> and also, theres these electronic cigarettes that some people say are good to help kick the addiction
> Nicotine inhalers = not quitting. I haven't had any nicotine in my body for a week, why would I re-introduce it now?
> ...



No I wasn't smoking for them, so I'm not quitting for them. The whole "you got more reason cuz you got kids" it's a big cop out. My alcoholic friends gives me that one all the time. He'd quit drinking and spiraling down the shithole if he had kids. Riiiiiiiight.

I'm quitting for me. Yes the kids will benefit somewhat, but not enough to solely justify my quitting. Kids aren't some magical power that gives you strength beyond your normal abilities. If anything, the trials of having kids would make you wanna smoke a lot more.

So yeah, lets drop the fake cigarette nicotine injectors and magical kid-assist bullshit.

I quit smoking the cigarettes because I don't want heart disease and emphysema.

All the niceties you fill yourself up with at first are just self-hypnosis, the kids, the new car, sex with 19 year old girls... all hypnosis, all lies. The nicotine is more powerful than any one of em, so you clump em together. Quitting nicotine is hard. Real hard. "That grizzly bear just stole my goddamned cigarettes, I'm gonna rip him a new asshole cuz that was my last pack" hard.

I want power over my own life, I want the monkey off my back, I wanna drive the bus. Fuck cigarettes.

On a lighter note.. it's been a whole week.. yay me!

Sorry if I sound a bit grumpy.


----------



## OSW (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounding good man. Keepin it real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the way!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 30, 2009)

keep it up, and before u know it, bam, 1 week has already pass, kabam, 1 month has passed and not a patch of nico to your body


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 30, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> keep it up, and before u know it, bam, 1 week has already pass, kabam, 1 month has passed and not a patch of nico to your body


EXACTLY how I'm seeing it. 250 cigarettes WERE NOT ingested by me in the past week. $62.00 has not left my pocket for the sole purpose of feeding the monkey that's trying to kill me.


----------



## mcjones92 (Jun 30, 2009)

lol an elvis quote?

why do you say that?


----------



## Jaems (Jun 30, 2009)

I fuckin' love to smoke, like 5 packs a day.

no but srsly, quit smoking fellas, it ain't good for your health or your kids or you teeth or your skin or your everything.

Also cancer is bad bad bad. I should know, I used to volunteer at a Ronald McDonald House, and it ain't pretty watching patients' parents going outside to smoke a cigarette, and discuss how terrible it is that their children must suffer.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 30, 2009)

I aint smoked in about a month now which is brilliant, used to smoke 20 a day, no none at all without needing a patch or any bullshit like that.


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 30, 2009)

Good luck to the quitters. I've been fighting to quit tobacco for a few month now. I'll completely quit for a few days but I always get dragged back in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  At least I've become more aware of how much tobacco I smoke and have been smoking less/inhaling less of it, but still.... 

It's just sooooooo hard to *completely* quit, but I'm hoping to stop smoking tobacco this year. It's been a long, hard battle with the nic monster.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 1, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> I aint smoked in about a month now which is brilliant, used to smoke 20 a day, no none at all without needing a patch or any bullshit like that.


*ROCK ON JAXXTER!*


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jul 1, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> I aint smoked in about a month now which is brilliant, used to smoke 20 a day, no none at all without needing a patch or any bullshit like that.



This is a damn fine thing to do. Congratulations!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Especially because you didn't have to resort to cigarette replacements like the gum or patch. They make you kinda sick sometimes so you should feel glad you didn't deal with that crap.


----------



## smash_brew (Jul 1, 2009)

I started rolling my own smokes about 3 months ago. It has helped me cut down considerably. I was smoking about a pack and a half a day for the last 15 years. now i go through a pack and a half a week. They don't taste as good as my marlboro's did and i can't be bothered to roll 30 smokes a day. That is what helped me cut back so much. I just can't give up having that smoke after a meal though. It's my favorite.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 1, 2009)

ya, if u want gum, eat gummy worms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and u know u want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gummy worms are awesome


----------



## 67birdman (Jul 1, 2009)

good luck man


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck mthr.

If only my aunt was as responsible as you are; she told me since I was about 6 that smoking is bad, and she still does it 8 years on.

And THEN she promises me "I'll quit one day.." (meaning never)

And finally she decides "I'll quit when I get Baptized."


She joined God's family about 5 months ago. And she still smokes.


EDIT: Any ideas on how to get her to stop? She seems to have no encouragement at all; she's got no reason to stop.

She hasn't got a TV so she doesn't see all this disgusting shit showing people getting retarded mouths and stuff.. so I don't know how to stop her.

She also has no kids, and is single.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 1, 2009)

true like my grandma, she smokes all the time and when i ask her to quit she gave me the excuse that well, since she's gona die soon, why bothered and i just can't find the words to counter that


----------



## Technik (Jul 1, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Good choice mthr!
> 
> I really hope you'll pull it off..My girlfriend was a smoker for 4 years (at the age of 16), and it's been hard to quit for her, so I can only imagine how hard it's for you!
> 
> You're a strong character, you can do it!


Explain to me HOW does a 12 year old start smoking? What is our world coming to?


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 1, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys, weird thing is even recently when ive been drunk i havent even been tempted to smoke which is odd cos i used to smoke like a chimney when i was drunk.


----------



## Davess (Jul 1, 2009)

good for you!


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jul 1, 2009)

I never get why people have such a hard time letting something go.
Will Power man.
Anyways good luck hope you can do it this time before you get cancer.


----------



## santorix10 (Jul 1, 2009)

You can do it!


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 1, 2009)

man I so to try giving up smoking but first I need to take up smoking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shouldn't be to hard right.?


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 1, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Explain to me HOW does a 12 year old start smoking? What is our world coming to?



I know tons of 12/15 Yrs old ppl who smoke, The way which world is going really sucks...


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 7, 2009)

2 Weeks since quit day, and nary a smoke.
It's been a rough haul this time around. I've come to the conclusion that the "3 days and your physical addiction ends" rule is a load of crap.
Still, even though many times I feel like a smoke could "fix" me (sleeplessness, anxiety, other physical issues) I'm eerily determined not to smoke one. It's like a compulsion or something.

So, I'll pop in at 1 month if I make it, and I think I will.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 7, 2009)

3 days and nicotine is gone you will still feel the need for a while took me a month or so now its a mental thing, i remember how it was fun to do. you the smokes and the world just checkin shit out see whats goin on nice thing to do to get away from it all 5 mins of freedom in your day just relaxin and it helps prepare you to get back to work. keeps ya sane.




4 months in 15 days
keep at it mthr


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 7, 2009)

and don forget to start playing mmo, those games are so addicting, who knows, with mmo, u might even forget what the heck is nicotine or what is a cigarette


----------



## rwspark (Jul 8, 2009)

Good for you. Just stick with it!


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Jul 8, 2009)

You can do it! What u should do is put Ducktape on ur mouth ther done!!


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 8, 2009)

Fatboy12345236 said:
			
		

> You can do it! What u should do is put Ducktape on ur mouth ther done!!


Well, technically I can also smoke through my nose. What then?
If your solution is still duct tape, then I think I'd live longer smoking


----------



## Law (Jul 8, 2009)

I think they should start selling cigarette cartons in blister packaging, at least then people would be put off buying them because they know they'll end up spending hours just trying to get the damn thing open.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2009)

Good luck, *mthr*! I didn't even know you used to smoke. Great to see you're trying to quit. 

EDIT: 



			
				Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do. Stop that.


----------



## tylerxian (Jul 9, 2009)

I feel like you've made a great choice. This is beneficial for your kids to grow up healthy and strong. Besides, I feel that there should be some other small pleasures in your life that are as addicting that isn't going to damage you physically. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 9, 2009)

good luck pal...


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, it's been a month, actually a few days past it. I can't lie, I had a couple about a week ago when my quitting partner came by.. she was smoking like a chimney, and I caved a bit. Only two though, and I didn't rush out and buy a pack. I haven't smoked one since, so I think I'm solid.

As a reward for myself I actually went by and took a look at the car I want. Here's a pic of me humping it:





Jaxxter I hope you're still going strong, and everybody else that's trying to quit, good luck. If I can, you can.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 27, 2009)

congrats and keep it up

and remember, if yan can do it, so can you!!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 27, 2009)

awesome mthrnite!
keepup the great work!


----------



## OSW (Jul 27, 2009)

Keep it up mthr! I'm sure it's hard but try not to let your quitting buddy tempt you. 
Try to convince people not to smoke when you're around.



			
				Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Good on you dude. I've been smoking for a year now...shit is pretty helpful. But now that I'm out of rough times, I'm planning on quitting myself, especially when I need to start getting back in shape for swim meets and so on.
> 
> 
> I wish I could be your quitting buddy. =(
> ...


Go for it man! 

Shit, if you're a good swimmer, even more reason to keep your body healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We support you both!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 14, 2009)

Any update on the smorking status? Got your Cube yet?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2009)

Learn to spell, while you're at it.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 14, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Learn to spell, while you're at it.








I noticed that a loooong time ago. And besides, I'm not the one that made it. I just thought it was funny to keep. Who knew it would come in handy lately?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm still off the smokes, but no Cube for a while unfortunately. One of my income sources is hemorrhaging atm, and I had a bunch of house issues come up, which are all quite expensive.

I am kinda cheating, in a way. I use snus now, which is a smokeless tobacco. It's quite a bit cheaper, $2 a tin, and a tin lasts me a couple of days. So I went from $10 a day to a dollar a day, and from something that my kids could see me do, to something that is invisible to them.

Plus by the time I can afford another car, I'll be able to get a used Cube and save a very significant amount of money.

I consider that a net win.

Thanks for asking after me.


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2009)

We're proud of you, *mthrnite*





And I wouldn't consider snus cheating. It's like nicotine patches or gum, really.


----------



## david432111 (Oct 14, 2009)

We're all very proud of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm still trying to figure out what smorking is, is it some kind of new sniffing technique?


----------



## Theraima (Oct 14, 2009)

My mom smokes which bothers my friends but not me. All I can say is Good Luck, we are here to support you, I know you can make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most likely I will try smoking in the future years but not now.. Go go man!


----------



## WildWon (Oct 15, 2009)

Keep it up mthr! In 10 days (Oct 25th) i'll be hitting the 2mnth mark of being Nic-Free, myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wife® and I quit cold turkey, for the soon-to-be baby's sake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We've been clean and clear as well. Its been tough, but since we're both doing it, its a lot easier.


----------



## ichigo Kurusaki (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck trying to quit ^^


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 16, 2009)

i hope you succeed in quitting smoking! i wish my dad would quit....


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 16, 2009)

$300 a month? You must have been a chain smoker. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## iFish (Oct 16, 2009)

good luck dude


----------



## nutella (Oct 16, 2009)

i used to smoke back in middle school. i know what it feels like to wanna go back to smoking. its a good thing i quit before it became too serious. good luck on quitting. it will probably be the best decision of your life.


----------



## iFish (Oct 16, 2009)

i smoked once never did it again


----------



## iFish (Oct 21, 2009)

i dont mean to be rude why do you want the nissan cube its ugly no affence


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 9, 2009)

More power to you, hopefully you drop the habbit for good.


----------

